
Apple reveals unencrypted heart of iOS 10 code - Thibaut
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-36594705
======
emdd
Either awesome move to crowdsource vulnerabilities and improve stability...or
horrible internal mistake.

The code (of course) isn't public, it's just that the kernel isn't encrypted.
Some places are reporting it inaccurately.

